# Gyno flare up



## Tim Zane (Jul 24, 2018)

I am on week 4 of 500mg Test C a week. I have been taking .5mg of Arimidex and 20 mg of Nolva daily. I was having some discomfort and irritation in my nipples a couple days ago and then today I noticed a lump behind my right nipple. 

I am debating to keep going with the cycle and get some Raloxifene and double the Nolva until it comes in or just completely taper off the test and do the same. I don't want to risk it, but that's how it is I guess. Also, if I take 1mg of Arimidex ED, will that do anything more or is it if .5 ED doesn't work, nothing will? 

When I was on 20mg Nolva ED with 200 mg of test a week with no AI, it didn't help me as I am sensitive to aromatization. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Jul 24, 2018)

nolva is bunk


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 24, 2018)

Tim Zane said:


> I am on week 4 of 500mg Test C a week. I have been taking .5mg of Arimidex and 20 mg of Nolva daily. I was having some discomfort and irritation in my nipples a couple days ago and then today I noticed a lump behind my right nipple.
> 
> I am debating to keep going with the cycle and get some Raloxifene and double the Nolva until it comes in or just completely taper off the test and do the same. I don't want to risk it, but that's how it is I guess. Also, if I take 1mg of Arimidex ED, will that do anything more or is it if .5 ED doesn't work, nothing will?
> 
> ...




With that much NOLVA and ARIMIDEX you shouldn't be having any gyno issues. Are your products pharma grade or UGL? Something isn't quite right somewhere.


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 24, 2018)

From a Sponsor on Professional Muscle...not sure if I can post the name. I could tell it had some effect when I would experience mild irritation while on 200 mg Test a week. Although I cut back the 200 mg at the time to 100 because I didn't have an AI and I still felt some mild discomfort in the nips.

Are there some people who are just anomalies and their bodies react like crap for cycles like mine?!


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 24, 2018)

Another thing to mention is I know the Arimidex has lowered my Estrogen because I used to hold tons of water in my face when I had no AI. I haven't had that issue at all since I started Adx.  I am thinking of getting E2 tested solo just to see where it is even though I am on wk 4.  

Should I try Raloxifene, guys?  Or just do 40 mg of Nolva for a week and see...?  I don't want to wait too long though...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SURGE (Jul 24, 2018)

Can you get blood work done? If you can get estrogen tested on week 4 do it. Have you used anything else recently? That much adex and nolva should be stopping any gyno. It does not mean they are definitely fake but it's very possible. What sponsor did you use?


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't want to put their name on here in case it's just me and not the gear.  I am getting sensitive estrogen tested tomorrow.  I will update this thread with results when they come. I just ordered some Ralox today which hopefully gets here soon, but am still looking into how to get Letrazole.  Seems like most sponsors don't carry it. Shoot a message if anyone knows please. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Jul 25, 2018)

if the nolva is from same place as your AI get a new person

On the plus side......your test is real  

see good in the bad kido


----------



## Iceman74 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tim Zane said:


> I don't want to put their name on here in case it's just me and not the gear.  I am getting sensitive estrogen tested tomorrow.  I will update this thread with results when they come. I just ordered some Ralox today which hopefully gets here soon, but am still looking into how to get Letrazole.  Seems like most sponsors don't carry it. Shoot a message if anyone knows please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


1. Can you PM the sponsor name to me?
2. Have you looked into using "Research Chemicals" from any of the top 
sponsors? Letro is very easy to find there and you can have it in your hands in a couple days if you order from the right one.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 25, 2018)

Will do^

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 25, 2018)

What amount of letro should I start at as to not crash my body and T levels completely?   Also, can I just stick with the letro on small dose as I finish the cycle? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 28, 2018)

Nolva and aromasin/arimidex should be fine. Looks like you may have had bad stuff. What brand letro are you getting? Liquid or tabs? Tabs are usually 2.5mg and I would recommend 1/2 tab everyday until it goes then dose 1/2 tab twice each week. Letro can't crash your test levels. Can you not get your estrogen tested?


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 28, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Nolva and aromasin/arimidex should be fine. Looks like you may have had bad stuff. What brand letro are you getting? Liquid or tabs? Tabs are usually 2.5mg and I would recommend 1/2 tab everyday until it goes then dose 1/2 tab twice each week. Letro can't crash your test levels. Can you not get your estrogen tested?


I'm waiting on blood results.  Did you mean to write letro can crash test?  How check the brand.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman74 (Jul 28, 2018)

Tim Zane said:


> I'm waiting on blood results.  Did you mean to write letro can crash test?  How check the brand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, it can't crash T, but it could possibly crash your E2 (estrogen) levels if you're too aggressive with Letro. 
By brand, he was referring to the sponsor who's name is on the label. It would be pretty hard to track down the original lab that synthesized the  raw powder. lol

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 28, 2018)

Iceman74 said:


> No, it can't crash T, but it could possibly crash your E2 (estrogen) levels if you're too aggressive with Letro.
> By brand, he was referring to the sponsor who's name is on the label. It would be pretty hard to track down the original lab that synthesized the  raw powder. lol
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 28, 2018)

So I guess I understood this wrong when I thought I had this down.  I thought that if you crash your E it can cause test levels to come down because you need some Estrogen...?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman74 (Jul 28, 2018)

Tim Zane said:


> So I guess I understood this wrong when I thought I had this down.  I thought that if you crash your E it can cause test levels to come down because you need some Estrogen...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've never read of it affecting Test levels like that, but yes, you absolutely do need it. It can kill your sex drive and make it extremely hard to get an erection, among all kinds of other stuff. Too much E2 and too little E2 can have some of the same symptoms - so often it's hard to tell where you're at. Get a 'Female hormone panel test' to save a few bucks (vs. Male hormone panel) and find out exactly where you are.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 28, 2018)

Iceman74 said:


> I've never read of it affecting Test levels like that, but yes, you absolutely do need it. It can kill your sex drive and make it extremely hard to get an erection, among all kinds of other stuff. Too much E2 and too little E2 can have some of the same symptoms - so often it's hard to tell where you're at. Get a 'Female hormone panel test' to save a few bucks (vs. Male hormone panel) and find out exactly where you are.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I tested just E2.  It was fifty something $$ Seemed like alot. Then a $6 office fee or something. I need to find out which place is best. 

Update: 

Yesterday nipple sensitivity and discomfort were non existent.  First time in about a week.  Two days ago was my 3rd day of 40mg Nolva and 1mg Adx.  Felt crappy so I didn't take anything yeterday, but (I believe because I took yesterday off)  the irritation is back.  So I don't think the stuff is bunk. Unless imissing something.  Within the last week I have noticed I'm holding water in the face.  I also noticed my feet looked smooth on top, thinking maybe they were holding water too.  I'm not super lean to tell if I have water retention anywhere else. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Jul 30, 2018)

It sounds like you don't really know what is going on. You just tested e2 so 17 beta-estradiol? What range/measurement was given? 50 isn't that high but it's not low. You can't crash test levels and it's even hard to do it to estrogen but it's possible. I would expect your e2 to be lower on what you are running. Why did you have yesterday off? Do you have many days off? It's hard to recommend something. I would get a full blood test for a start and go from there. Are you using tabs or liquid for your nolva and adex?


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 30, 2018)

Here are my blood results: sensitive E is 36.9. This is after being on Adx .5 mg ED. Thoughts???

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jul 30, 2018)

Here is a pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboymike (Dec 7, 2018)

Tim Zane said:


> I am on week 4 of 500mg Test C a week. I have been taking .5mg of Arimidex and 20 mg of Nolva daily. I was having some discomfort and irritation in my nipples a couple days ago and then today I noticed a lump behind my right nipple.
> 
> I am debating to keep going with the cycle and get some Raloxifene and double the Nolva until it comes in or just completely taper off the test and do the same. I don't want to risk it, but that's how it is I guess. Also, if I take 1mg of Arimidex ED, will that do anything more or is it if .5 ED doesn't work, nothing will?
> 
> ...





If you’re running 500mg/week test (hopefully split into more than one dose/day per week) your total test should be around the 3k mark.. which in turn raises the E and in actuality your current bloodwork shows your E is not high at all... if your test levels are where they should be... 

However, if you’re running .5 adex per day and you’re not tanked on your E, I’d toss it out since it’s not working imo. That’s a lot to be taking and in doing so, if it was legit, you’d better be taking legit nolva since your E rebound will/would be extremely brutal... maybe research and look into aromasin for future blasts... I personally favor it and love it. For many reasons. I’m not a fan of adex. 

Do you have high bf? I only ask because when things with E tend to be the most all over the place and chaotic, it’s typically in higher bf scenarios from my experience.... 

What does the lump feel like? Size? Squishy? Hard? Location of lump? Flare ups happen, and can happen just by simply messing, squeezing, touching the site.. which people who are stamped tend to over stimulate and touch the areas causing issues..


----------



## Cowboymike (Dec 7, 2018)

~people who are paranoid tend to... not stamped... effin auto correct


----------



## Cowboymike (Dec 7, 2018)

Omg I just noticed it’s an old post... please excuse my newness on the board lol


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 25, 2019)

psych said:


> nolva is bunk



I swear that not only does Nolva not work for me but almost makes it worse. 

AI’s all that helps me


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 25, 2019)

Tim Zane said:


> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update?


----------



## Tim Zane (Feb 10, 2019)

Update: I said screw it and got back on test. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Feb 10, 2019)

I tapered off and estrogen Rebound was ridiculous.  That's why I jumped back on. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

